
We tracked 25,688 abusive tweets sent to women MPs - DanBC
http://www.newstatesman.com/2017/09/we-tracked-25688-abusive-tweets-sent-women-mps-half-were-directed-diane-abbott
======
legostormtroopr
Like all articles of this type, while describing how much abuse women get
online, it fails to establish a base line of how much abuse men receive online
to provide adequate comparison.

Research suggests that men are harassed online _more_ than women [1], not less
- albeit in different ways.

Any abuse, online or in real life, is terrible, but their conclusion that
"Online abuse against women [should not] exist on social media platforms" and
that "government has an obligation to protect women from human rights abuses"
is only true in the sense that _everybody_ experiences abuse, and _everybody_
should be protected.

[1] [http://www.pewinternet.org/2014/10/22/online-
harassment/](http://www.pewinternet.org/2014/10/22/online-harassment/)

